# bama fan for Auburn



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

*



*


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Buy this man a Natty Lite!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbsup::yes::yes:

Jim


----------



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

*Not a true FAN*

I'm a true ALABAMA FAN and I wouldn't piss on Auburn if they were on fire. You need to go back to where you came from and get school up. Any true ALABAMA FAN wouldn't cheer on Auburn. SEC or not, I can't stomach the thought that they won.

ROLL TIDE ROLL
Always and Forever!

P.S. Lay off the beer. Its messin' with your mind.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

B-4 Reel said:


> I'm a true ALABAMA FAN and I wouldn't piss on Auburn if they were on fire. You need to go back to where you came from and get school up. Any true ALABAMA FAN wouldn't cheer on Auburn. SEC or not, I can't stomach the thought that they won.
> 
> ROLL TIDE ROLL
> Always and Forever!
> ...


Can't say that's wrong either. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbsup::yes::yes:

I do enjoy college football.

GO GATORS!!!

Jim


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

*State of Alabama*

Im wondering why a Bama fan could hold such a caustic attitude for another school in his state. If I were a true fan of my state, I certainly wouldnt begrudge my fellow statesmen a shot at a win. I think I would re-examine my devotion to this school. Example, my brother went to Mississippi State, I went to USM. If State played USM, my choice would be easy. If State played Michigan, would it make sense to cheer for Michigan?
Hate will consume you if you keep at it.


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

B-4 Reel said:


> I'm a true ALABAMA FAN and I wouldn't piss on Auburn if they were on fire. You need to go back to where you came from and get school up. Any true ALABAMA FAN wouldn't cheer on Auburn. SEC or not, I can't stomach the thought that they won.
> 
> ROLL TIDE ROLL
> Always and Forever!
> ...


big man i am right there with you. i hate a rammer jammer. if alabama had a senior citizen quilt making team, i would want them to loose. i will pull for any sec team against anybody but the bama nation. anyway way WDE and to hell with the bama roll tide screaming because we got a first down nation.


----------



## tld15uga (Dec 9, 2007)

What's funny is his prediction was spot on in some key areas, despite the drunken ******* rhetoric. While Auburn didn't "Beat the shit" out of Oregon, OU's high speed offense was stuffed, and Oregon's D outshined it's O. I wouldn't have made that call before the game. Not bad...


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Burnt Drag said:


> Im wondering why a Bama fan could hold such a caustic attitude for another school in his state. If I were a true fan of my state, I certainly wouldnt begrudge my fellow statesmen a shot at a win. I think I would re-examine my devotion to this school. Example, my brother went to Mississippi State, I went to USM. If State played USM, my choice would be easy. If State played Michigan, would it make sense to cheer for Michigan?
> Hate will consume you if you keep at it.


Well, most of the extreme "die hard" 'Bama fans that I've encountered are the ones who never spent an hour in a classroom on the Tuscaloosa campus... That's right -- never attended the University of Alabama as a student (or any other school of higher learning)...:whistling: Like similar die hard fans from the University of Tennessee, they typically have so many school decals on their vehicle (along with their favorite NASCAR driver -- as well as an "in memory of" decal for some unknown family member, or of course Dale Earnhart) that you can hardly see through the rear window. 


Notice how the maker of the video clip has Auburn listed as National Champs for 2011 instead of 2010? Maybe that is a prediction that we will do it again this coming year! 
:laughing: :lol:

I will say, however -- as an Auburn Alumnus (AM '81) -- I simply can't find it in me to pull for Alabama...no matter who they might be playing. Maybe it is something unique to the Alabama schools -- but you are either for one or another...:yes:

War Eagle!


----------



## xtopdawg386x (Dec 31, 2010)

Your retarded as hell !!!! B-4 REEL I second your post !! I HATE AUBURN !!! IF AUBURNS ON FIRE LET ME CHIP IN ON THE DIESEL TO POUR ON THEM !!! ITS ALL ABOUT THE ROLL TIDE !!!!! AUBURNS SUCK 2 NATIONAL CHAMPIONS AND THEY THINK THERE GOOD COME ON 2 NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIPS ONLY TOOK THEM 50 YEARS TO BRING HOME ANOTHER ENJOY IT YOU WONT SEE IT FOR ANOTHER 50 + YRS 

FURTHER MORE I HATE ALL OTHER COLLEGE TEAMS NOT ONLY AUBURN BUT I HATE THEM THE WORSE !!!! YOU CAN ONLY PULL FOR ONE TEAM IN COLLEGE IF YOUR A TRUE FAN !!! ALABAMA #1 ROLL TIDE ROLL WILL ALL WAYS BE A BAMA FAN GOT MY TEAM TATTOOED ON ME A TRUE FAN STICKS BEHIND THERE TEAM WIN OR LOOSE . SEE A LOT OF BAN WAGON FAN'S POPPING UP JUST LIKE THEY DID WHEN BAMA WON IT


----------



## Catchinem (Dec 19, 2008)

B-4 Reel said:


> I'm a true ALABAMA FAN and I wouldn't piss on Auburn if they were on fire. You need to go back to where you came from and get school up. Any true ALABAMA FAN wouldn't cheer on Auburn. SEC or not, I can't stomach the thought that they won.
> 
> ROLL TIDE ROLL
> Always and Forever!
> ...


I was born and raised in Alabama. I graduated from Alabama in 1978. You are for Alabama or Auburn, one or the other, no mercy for the other. As the saying goes, "My 2 favorite teams are Alabama and anybody Auburn is playing." That's just the way it is. I didn't watch the game and I didn't watch the video of the traitor at the beginning of this thread. My best friend is a die hard Auburn fan. I work with Auburn fans. I don't hate them for it. You are for one or the other. They asked me if I watched the game and when I tell them that I actually forgot about it they don't understand. It's just a matter of having no interest whatsoever in Auburn. I have been through every city in the state of Alabama except Auburn and hope that I never have to. Blue and orange colors? Now that is something I can't stomach! Roll Tide!


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I should add to my post above that the "fans" of which I am speaking also are prone to such vices as permanently tatooing their team logo on their bodies... It will look real good when they are 70 and it is faded and all droopy...:no: I expect that mullet haircuts, houses that have axles instead of foundations, and a dog named "Bear" are the norm for such fans.

It is one thing to be a fan of the college or university that you attended and graduated from -- it is another thing to be "just a fan" (i.e. groupie)...:whistling:


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

scubapro said:


> It is one thing to be a fan of the college or university that you attended and graduated from -- it is another thing to be "just a fan" (i.e. groupie)...:whistling:


love how some people think you can't be a true fan if you didn't attend the college. not the first time this has come up on this forum. get over yourself. plenty of die-hard fans out there that never went to the school.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh, you can be a fan alright....but just a fan. You have nothing invested in the total school experience unless you were at least a student for a complete semester or quarter. The basis for non-alumni fans is usually that they like the colors, the "battle cry", or simply wanted to fit in with the rest of the trailer park residents.

It is the alumni that have stayed up all hours of the night in an engineering building, computer lab, physics or chemistry lab -- lived in the group housing dorms -- eaten the caferteria food as a primary food source -- built up the courage to strike up a conversation with a co-ed in hopes of landing a date -- been involved with on-campus extra-curricular activities, etc. that can truly know what it is like to be a fan for a reason.

Both schools have their share of "just fans" -- but there is a much higher percentage of Bammer "just fans" than Auburn "just fans"...by quite a large number. And, those Bammer "just fans" typically possess many or most of the qualities that I described in my earlier posts. Those are just the facts -- sorry...


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

scubapro said:


> Oh, you can be a fan alright....but just a fan. You have nothing invested in the total school experience unless you were at least a student for a complete semester or quarter. The basis for non-alumni fans is usually that they like the colors, the "battle cry", or simply wanted to fit in with the rest of the trailer park residents.
> 
> It is the alumni that have stayed up all hours of the night in an engineering building, computer lab, physics or chemistry lab -- lived in the group housing dorms -- eaten the caferteria food as a primary food source -- built up the courage to strike up a conversation with a co-ed in hopes of landing a date -- been involved with on-campus extra-curricular activities, etc. that can truly know what it is like to be a fan for a reason.
> 
> Both schools have their share of "just fans" -- but there is a much higher percentage of Bammer "just fans" than Auburn "just fans"...by quite a large number. And, those Bammer "just fans" typically possess many or most of the qualities that I described in my earlier posts. Those are just the facts -- sorry...


what does any of this have to do with football? did you play football? no? ok well then you have nothing to do with the football program and that makes you no more of a fan than these "just fans" you talk about. glad you enjoyed your college experience. congrats on your degree, we're all very impressed and happy for you. but unfortunately you have no connection to the football program and are therefore "just a fan." 

that said, i do not know you and i am assuming you did not play football for auburn. if i'm wrong on that, and you did play football, well then you're much more than just a fan and i'll put my foot in my mouth.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

The football team represents the University. No school -- no football team. Attending the school that a football team represents has everything to do with being a true fan. You see, I am an Auburn fan -- not just an Auburn football fan. I'd pull for and support the baseball team, basketball team, women's swim team -- heck anything that represents the University...a true Auburn fan. Most 'Bama "just fans" are only interested in the football team (not the athletic program mind you, and everything that it involves -- but just the football team)...just wearing red and white and screaming roll tide during football season. That, my friend, is "just" a Bama football fan. If there was a pro football team in Alabama, I'd think it would provide an outlet for most of the "just fans" to claim. As there isn't one -- they are left to choose between UA and AU for their "fix". More "just fans" tend to gravitate to UA's team rather then AU's team, again mostly to feel they are connected with something they never could attain on their own.

As for playing football at Auburn myself - no, I can't claim that accomplishment. Uncle Sam was sending me to school there, and even if I possessed enough athletic talent to think I could somehow make the team (wouldn't have happened - those boys are BIG - and I wasn't at ages 19-21) - I was directed at accomplishing certain academic and military activites during my school experience that wouldn't have allowed the time to invest in football athletics. I am a true Auburn fan -- and all that it represents. When I wear orange and blue, it has much more meaning than to someone who just bought a sweatshirt from WalMart because they want to feel like a part of the University.

There's nothing wrong with being "just" an Alabama football fan, simply recognize it for what it is. Both schools need them to buy their licensed items to bring funding into the programs. Alabama surely needs it to pay Saban's salary!


----------



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

I have to agree with scubapro, most fans that loath another team never attended the school of which they are a fan. It also has a lot to do with their age and or maturity level.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

ok, not saying you aren't a "true fan" and that there are loads upon loads of "just fans" out there. but here's the other end of it - 2 of my best friends - 1 went to AU and graduated a few years ago. not huge into team sports, for whatever reason. could care less about the nat'l champ and was in bed by his usual 9pm the night of the game. my other buddy, well he'd be the first to admit he couldn't get into auburn if the SAT/ACT answers were written on the chalk board. die hard auburn fan. goes to games, knows about the players, etc, etc. point being, just because you went there doesn't automatically make you some God-send of a fan. and just because you didn't go there doesn't mean you're less of a fan than someone else who is smarter and/or had more financial means and opportunity than you did.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

scubapro said:


> The football team represents the University. No school -- no football team. Attending the school that a football team represents has everything to do with being a true fan. You see, I am an Auburn fan -- not just an Auburn football fan. I'd pull for and support the baseball team, basketball team, women's swim team -- heck anything that represents the University...a true Auburn fan. Most 'Bama "just fans" are only interested in the football team (not the athletic program mind you, and everything that it involves -- but just the football team)...just wearing red and white and screaming roll tide during football season. That, my friend, is "just" a Bama football fan. If there was a pro football team in Alabama, I'd think it would provide an outlet for most of the "just fans" to claim. As there isn't one -- they are left to choose between UA and AU for their "fix". More "just fans" tend to gravitate to UA's team rather then AU's team, again mostly to feel they are connected with something they never could attain on their own.
> 
> As for playing football at Auburn myself - no, I can't claim that accomplishment. Uncle Sam was sending me to school there, and even if I possessed enough athletic talent to think I could somehow make the team (wouldn't have happened - those boys are BIG - and I wasn't at ages 19-21) - I was directed at accomplishing certain academic and military activites during my school experience that wouldn't have allowed the time to invest in football athletics. I am a true Auburn fan -- and all that it represents. When I wear orange and blue, it has much more meaning than to someone who just bought a sweatshirt from WalMart because they want to feel like a part of the University.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with being "just" an Alabama football fan, simply recognize it for what it is. Both schools need them to buy their licensed items to bring funding into the programs. Alabama surely needs it to pay Saban's salary!


Youre an idiot, you make it easy to hate the cow college


----------



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

I hate Auburn and always will. It is also pretty easy to see that's where scubapro attended college.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Too bad that the truth hurts Bama "just fans" so much... A personal attack with no substance just supports my position.

Give Bama a couple more years finishing in 10th place -- and/or the inability to beat Auburn and the Bama "just fans" will be calling for Saban to be replaced. (with us losing Cam Newton and Nick Fairley -- you'll have a better chance at winning next year) That's the trouble with "just fans" -- if the team goes through a low spot performance-wise, they start looking for a rope and a tall tree.

"Just fans" start voicing their opinion of how the program is being run, what should be done different, etc. the loudest -- as if their opinion really mattered. Alumni fans will support their school and programs no matter how displeased they may be. A steadfast Vanderbilt Alumni fan is more of a true fan for their school than a Bama "just fan" is for the University of Alabama any day of the week.

Auburn has those types of "just fans" too. I'd be willing to bet a nice dinner that the video of the guy yelling at the Auburn Athletic Director when the school's Cessna Citation landed at the Robert G. Pitts airport following the announcement of Gene Chizik's hiring was an Auburn "just fan"... So, my school is not immune either. Bama just has more of those "just fans".


----------



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

scubapro,

I think that you have something more in your air tank than just air. They must of brain washed you there at Auburn with that; you can't be a true fan unless you attended the school, crap. If this is the case, then fans can't be true fans of professional teams because they didn't play for them or not from the city that the team is in. Is this what you are trying to tell all of us? I hope that’s not the true because there would be allot of people/fans that would have no team or teams to pull for. Also, let’s keep SCAM Newton and the dirtiest player in the SEC out of this thread. That is a whole other road to go down.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

No, you can be a fan if you haven't attended or graduated from the school -- "just a fan"....just like with a pro team's fans, they're "just fans" too. And, they are the most vile, obnixious, rude ones similar to the Bama "just fans". Fans that attended/graduated from the school have a perspective and identity with their team that is very different than "just a fan". They have an investment in their life experience that "just fans" simply can't understand -- thus why it has been so difficult for many here to grasp the concept. Alumni fans tend to be more mature, respectful, stable -- and confident -- than "just fans".

Bama has these Alumni fans, as does every other college team. Unfortunately, Bama -- LSU -- and Tennessee just have a greater share of "just fans" than other teams in the SEC that gives them a stereotyped black eye.

:smart:

Any reasonable Bama fan would have to admit that Cam Newton does have talent. A level of talent that is rare and to be admired. Jumping on accusations regarding his dad's behavior is an easy excuse to compensate for the fact that Bama LOST to Auburn this year. Like Bama hasn't had questionable players on their team, or ones with a high level of talent with allegations. Heaven knows that Bama has been subject to plenty of sanctions and investigations...


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

scubapro said:


> Fans that attended/graduated from the school have a perspective and identity with their team that is very different than "just a fan". They have an investment in their life experience that "just fans" simply can't understand -- thus why it has been so difficult for many here to grasp the concept. Alumni fans tend to be more mature, respectful, stable -- and confident -- than "just fans".


seems like an easy excuse to justify your self-sense of entitlement. like i said, if you didn't play ball, your investments and experiences mean no more to the program than the fans who bust their hump week and week out for a chance at driving up for some games or to buy a sweatshirt. seems like you would be appreciative of those folks, not doggin' 'em. your generalizations and stereotypes are so condescending and arrogant it blows my mind. and i'm not even a fan of any of the schools you mentioned. i would definitely understand your being proud of the team, your own accomplishments, etc. but that doesn't mean the guy next to you is less of a fan because he didn't go there. just because you had the means and opportunity to go there don't make you any better. get over yourself, please.


----------



## Catchinem (Dec 19, 2008)

Where's the Moon Pies?


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Gotta agree with scubapro in that the most rabid college fans that put down other teams never attended college at the school they support. A lot of them have never even set foot on the campus much less taken a course.


----------



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

Well I can tell you that I've been to the campus every year for the last five years taking my son to their football camp. I have even went to a few of their baseball games also. Last but not least, my wife's cousin has been playing for Alabama the last two years and will more than likely be the starting quarterback next year. I still think that makes me a true fan!


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Even Bama radio has fun with Bama "just fans"...

Single-wide with mirrored walls....check
Mullet growing from under a Bama hat....check
Suede Barcalounger....check
Indoor smoking....check
Jack & Coke from a Bama cup picked up from the skank of the bleachers after a game...check
Picks Nick Saban over Abraham Lincoln as the greatest American...check
Picks Obama because Bama is in his name...check
Shift worker in a chicken processing plant...check

LMAO!

http://youtu.be/kt9rqn_XRGE


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Funny stuff...mostly because it's true.

I donate to the Athletic program. Does that qualify me for fan status?

WDE


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

*"Dirt Road Alumni" - I think this article from 2008 covers the issue fairly well casting no stones.*
*What the Rise of Southern Football Says About America By DARREN EVERSON* 
College football has been conquered, in nearly every respect, by the Deep South. The Southeastern Conference, a 76-year-old coalition of 12 universities in nine Southern states stretching from Louisiana to Florida, has won three national college football titles in five years, including the last two by blowout, and has an unrivaled 11-4 record in the Bowl Championship 

Its teams lead the nation in average attendance, have five of the 12 highest-paid coaches in college football and just signed two broadcast deals worth as much as $3 billion over the next 15 years. Tomorrow, Alabama and Florida, ranked No. 1 and No. 2 by the Associated Press, play for the conference title -- with the winner likely heading to the national title game. The engine of this success is college football's unshakable primacy in Southern culture -- plus the recent shifts in population and wealth, the protection of politicians and some prescient financial moves by the conference that have reinforced it. I recent years, the South has undergone rapid growth. Twenty-seven of the 50 fastest-growing metropolitan regions in the country in 2007 were in the South, while personal-income growth in the region outpaced the national average over the past decade. These changes have added muscle to the South's historic passion for college football. While they rank low in many measures like per-capita income and educational achievement, states like Alabama and Mississippi rank close to the top in the percentage of high-school students who play football. And among states that have more than 10 native sons playing in the National Football League, the top six producers by percentage of population are Louisiana, Mississippi, South Carolina, Alabama, Florida and Georgia.
View Full Image










Getty Images *ROLL TIDE:* Alabama's Marquis Maze scores against rival Auburn last week. The Crimson Tide plays Florida tomorrow for a shot at the national title game.




















Meanwhile, traditional Northern football states like Pennsylvania, which has long sent young men to heralded northern programs like Penn State, Notre Dame and Ohio State and has stocked the NFL for decades, are falling behind. Today there are 45% more native Louisianans (64) than Pennsylvanians (44) in the NFL, even though Louisiana has only one-third of Pennsylvania's population.
Historians say the sport first became a regional obsession in the South when Alabama upset Washington in the 1926 Rose Bowl. At that time, football was an elite sport dominated by Northern schools like Harvard and Notre Dame. The South was a deeply depressed region with half the per-capita income of the rest of the country and very few unifying elements. There were no Major League Baseball teams in the South and modern passions like auto racing were in their infancy. Andrew Doyle, an associate professor of history at Winthrop University, says the ability to compete in college football made Southerners "feel like they were part of the American mainstream."
The sport's profile grew in the '60s and '70s when Alabama coach Paul "Bear" Bryant won six national titles even as the South was being pilloried for its resistance to the Civil Rights movement. Wayne Flynt, a professor emeritus of history at Auburn, says Mr. Bryant's achievements were a point of pride even for Southerners from other states.
View Full Image










Alabama/Collegiate Images/Getty Images Legendary Alabama coach Paul 'Bear' Bryant brought Southern football to a new level




















The desire to win was so strong it even outweighed racial prejudice -- Mr. Bryant was finally able to freely recruit black players after his team suffered a beating in 1970 at the hands of Southern California, whose star running back, Sam Cunningham, was black. "Nothing did more for racial integration in the South than sport and the military," Mr. Flynt says. 
Today, expectations are so high that despite the performances of Alabama and Florida, many consider this a down season for the conference because LSU and Georgia lost eight games combined.
*The breadth of the South's football culture creates a fanaticism that crosses all lines. People who didn't attend the schools, or go to college at all, still support them, and will even make donations. It's a group that insiders call "dirt-road alumni." After his business was damaged in Hurricane Katrina, Joe Yargo, a trucker from Hammond, La., who did not attend LSU, says he told his wife "I might lose my house, but I won't lose my season tickets."*

*"Half the people in that stadium can't spell LSU," says political consultant James Carville, an LSU alumnus. "It doesn't matter. They identify with it. It's culturally such a big deal."*
*College football also encourages a pride of place; something other popular sports in the south, like Nascar, don't. Karyn Rybacki, a professor at Northern Michigan University, says that's a big deal in the South, where "people will describe themselves as being from Alabama or Georgia even if they've worked in San Francisco for the last 20 years."*
This loyalty extends to the political establishment. Within the nine SEC states, two-thirds of the governors and U.S. senators are SEC alumni. In the eight Midwestern states that make up the Big Ten, just over a third of governors and senators went to one of their states' major football schools.

Central to the success of the SEC is the ability of its schools to convert this passion into money -- even in a region where there isn't so much to go around. Only three SEC member schools have endowments larger than $1 billion as of the 2007 fiscal year, while half or more of the schools in other major conferences like the Big Ten, Big 12, Pacific-10 and Atlantic Coast Conference do. Their average undergraduate enrollment of roughly 18,000 is significantly smaller than the averages for the Big 12 and Pac-10 conferences. The median household income in Ohio, the poorest state represented by the Big Ten, was $4,500 higher than the average median income for all the SEC states last year.
View Full Image










Elizabeth Olivier Tennessee player Morgan Cox, left, shakes hands with a fan during Tennessee's traditional pregame Vol Walk.




















Nonetheless, in 2006, four SEC schools -- Florida, Georgia, Tennessee and LSU -- raised $35 million or more in athletic donations, according to a Chronicle of Higher Education survey. That figure beats every school in the Big 12, Big East and Pac-10 that responded to the survey. (Nine of the 73 major-conference schools, including Southern California, didn't respond.)
The conference has also made some shrewd financial moves. In 1992, the SEC was the first major conference to take advantage of an overlooked NCAA rule that allows conferences to stage a championship game; where the ticket sales and TV rights fees generate large sums for the conference to divvy up. In 1994, the SEC announced an exclusive TV deal with CBS that led to nationally televised games. The deal was recently renewed for $55 million a year over the next 15 years.
The historical knock on SEC schools among rivals is that their success is predicated on a willingness to stockpile great players by violating NCAA rules on recruiting and athlete benefits. While some of the sanctions have been minor, every SEC school but Vanderbilt has been on probation in the last 25 years.
Another charge is that lower academic standards give SEC teams an advantage in recruiting. Just three SEC schools -- Vanderbilt, Florida and Georgia -- were cited among the top 80 universities in U.S. News & World Report's 2009 college rankings, while all 11 members of the Big Ten were in the top 80. Last year, in a statement on that conference's Web site, Big Ten Commissioner Jim Delany wrote: "I love speed and the SEC has great speed ... but there are appropriate balances when mixing academics and athletics." Mr. Delany declined to comment for this story.
SEC commissioner Mike Slive says the SEC has made a point of cleaning up the practices that have led to NCAA sanctions, and that the academic performance of its athletes has improved and all SEC schools are in compliance with the NCAA's new academic guidelines for athletes. Because the SEC's schools are located in a economically challenged region, Mr. Slive says, they serve a different mission -- to provide opportunity. "There are differences in elementary and secondary-school systems in this part of the country," he says.
While Mr. Slive says he doesn't resent comparisons to other conferences, the SEC should come out ahead in many of them. "The reality is that this league has taken care of its business."
*Write to *Darren Everson at [email protected]


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Excellent article and analysis! "Dirt road alumni" -- I like that. Some will say that it is just the way The Man keeps the slaves on the plantation in modern day...


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Its easy to see why scuba pro is bitter about having to play second fiddle to bama. If you auburnites would love auburn half as much as you hate bama, the rest of the conference wouldnt hate you so much. Every other teams fans in the SEC dislike their main rival and auburn, because of a**holes like you. You'll always be a halfass program, but this year, the sun is shining on your ass. Enjoy it, it wont last but a year.


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

scubapro said:


> Oh, you can be a fan alright....but just a fan. You have nothing invested in the total school experience unless you were at least a student for a complete semester or quarter. The basis for non-alumni fans is usually that they like the colors, the "battle cry", or simply wanted to fit in with the rest of the trailer park residents.
> 
> It is the alumni that have stayed up all hours of the night in an engineering building, computer lab, physics or chemistry lab -- lived in the group housing dorms -- eaten the caferteria food as a primary food source -- built up the courage to strike up a conversation with a co-ed in hopes of landing a date -- been involved with on-campus extra-curricular activities, etc. that can truly know what it is like to be a fan for a reason.
> 
> Both schools have their share of "just fans" -- but there is a much higher percentage of Bammer "just fans" than Auburn "just fans"...by quite a large number. And, those Bammer "just fans" typically possess many or most of the qualities that I described in my earlier posts. Those are just the facts -- sorry...


 You sir, are an idiot! Roll Tide Roll!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Newsflash:


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Sounds like a couple of "Bama Dirt Road Alumni" speaking to me....I'm sure many "real" Bama fans are quite embarassed by you. 

Last time I checked, Bama was #10 so I don't think Auburn is playing second fiddle to Bama. It is those "Bama Dirt Road Alumni" who tend to be the most vocal haters of Auburn, rather than the other way around. I'm sorry that Oregon was such a disappointment for you -- it is always fun to see your hopes for an Auburn defeat crushed in the last few seconds of the game. I don't hate Bama -- it is an ok business school to round out the quality technical and specialty disciplines offered only at Auburn -- but I definitely do love Auburn, and cherish my real Alumni experience there.

Make sure you boys tie down those "tornado magnets" you live in real well...bad weather is on the way.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

i'm sorry are we really running smack about people's financial and living conditions? dude are you kidding me? do you read through what you're typing before you post it? that seems acceptable to you? don't say anything else about having class.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

It's "tongue-in-cheek" and goes along with the "dirt road alumni" concept of the referenced article and You Tube spokesman for Bama. It's not that difficult to comprehend... I suppose, unless you are a Bama fan.

It's all in fun -- and certainly seems acceptable when the other side is ribbing Auburn, correct? If someone can't take it -- they certainly shouldn't dish it out. )


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

No room for onion skinned folks on here thats for sure. I used to pull for the Auburn co**suckers until I got to know some. They all come from the same mold and have made it real hard for me to hope they ever win another coin toss, much less a football game. I went to Bama and Southern Miss, can I be for both? What if they play each other, do I explode or just turn off the TV. While at USM we played the Auburn CS's 2 years in a row and beat em both times, they promptly dropped us from the schedule. If you cant beat em, drop em (or hose em, i.e. UGA). By the way, have you found that eegal yet?


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

It looks as if the "real" Auburn fans made it out to AZ for the National Championship game...

Read the words from an Oregon Examiner Football reporter:

http://www.examiner.com/oregon-duck...on-perspective-auburn-fans-extremely-gracious

Doubtful that he would have been able to write those same words if the Alabama "Dirt Road Alumni" had been there instead...


----------

